# philly



## phillyfisher

Anyone from the philly area that wants to help me gain s-off on my Dinc2? I dont have the means to do it as I only have access to a mac. Unless there is a Mac way.


----------



## Mattes

Well, You can find a friend with a PC or you could..

Run Ubuntu or any linux distro of your choice and then use Revolutionary - I suggest this option, then you won't be dependent on somebody else.

Either way you'd use the amazing tool known as Revolutionary.

I'm not gonna write a how-to, but a few google searches should be enough. (There are guides to using revo/alpharevx everywhere as well as guides for booting linux on a mac)

http://www.tuaw.com/2009/09/07/how-to-set-up-ubuntu-linux-on-a-mac-its-easy-and-free/


----------



## JAS_21

This thread tricked me. I was expecting a cheese steak sammich thread. :android-smile:


----------



## phillyfisher

great idea. I tried that.... i cant run ubuntu because i have a wireless keyboard and mouse. :androidsad:

Although, I have not tried the virtual macine technique.

Thank you!


----------



## Mattes

Np and Ubuntu doesn't have the drivers? Thats weird I've had more input issues with windows lol and very few from Ubuntu or mint

Sent from my Bionic using RootzWiki Forums

Edit: if you run into a vm not recognizing your device you might have to mount it through virtualbox but I have never used adb through a vm so I can't help to much there


----------



## fixxxer2012

install ubuntu or do a bootcamp of windows 7.


----------



## CoolRalph

wellllllll i actually live in south philly. im getting an incredible 2 tomorrow (trading my iphone 4). after i successfully do it i can definitely help out. havent personally rooted an incredible 2 yet, but i have rooted plenty other phones (droid x, droid, eris, thunderbolt, fascinate and plenty others i dont care to think about).


----------



## phillyfisher

CoolRalph said:


> wellllllll i actually live in south philly. im getting an incredible 2 tomorrow (trading my iphone 4). after i successfully do it i can definitely help out. havent personally rooted an incredible 2 yet, but i have rooted plenty other phones (droid x, droid, eris, thunderbolt, fascinate and plenty others i dont care to think about).


Sweet thx!


----------



## phillyfisher

Anyone, anyone,.. bueller bueller.


----------

